# Request: Firebird 1.5.6 port



## indul (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi,
Thank you for porting Firebird 2.0, 2.1 and 2.5 to FreeBSD.

There is a really old and not supported Firebird release, v1.5.6.5026.
Can anyone port this version too to FreeBSD? It's a one-time work, and a very big help to me. 

Many thanx!
In Dul


----------

